#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Student looking to pursue career in petroleum engineering, Have some career questions

## richardh1

Hello, I am a 17 year old student interested in pursuing a career in Petroleum Engineering. I live in Germany and am currently in 11th grade,
for the past few weeks I have been looking at suitable Universities. I am looking to study in Europe and get a Masters in Petroleum Engineering, the University that really stood out to me is the Montanuniversit&#228;t Leoben in Austria. I would love to hear something about it from anyone that knows. Would this be a good choice for me or are there better Universities in Europe that I should consider.

Also, I am wondering what kind internship is available for Petroleum Engineering students and from which semester do companies hire Interns to
work offshore. What are the best Internship opportunities out there?

My final question is regarding possible future work. I am a native English, Russian and German speaker so I doubt that I would have any language
barriers in most parts of the world. I am primarily interested in seeking work somewhere in the US or the Gulf States, possibly in Russia. I would
love to hear some details/insights about work there and if it makes sense for me to aim for those regions.

Thank you,



Richard H.

(I hope I posted this in the right section)See More: Student looking to pursue career in petroleum engineering, Have some career questions

----------

